# Happy Birthday\Veterans Day



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday to all the Marines on board :hat:, and Happy Veterans Day to all who served. Thank you for your service.:thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a birthday message:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Likewise.


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

usmcgrunt said:


> Happy Birthday to all the Marines on board :hat:, and Happy Veterans Day to all who served. Thank you for your service.:thumbsup:


Yes indeed, sorry for ther Be-lated reply. I just found this thread..


----------

